# Reinforcing 6x6 Pressure Treated Deck Posts



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

some vertical splitting is normal and nothing to worry about. do you have pictures?

DM


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

unless they are like half the width of the column dont worry about it at all. People used to frame houses with 2x4's 24" on center and those houses are still standing and I am sure they are all cracked pretty good. A 6x6 has a vertical compression limit much higher than anything you could ever put on it


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

wnabcptrNH said:


> A 6x6 has a vertical compression limit much higher than anything you could ever put on it


*Bingo*

DM


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

*Here are some pics*

Here are the best pictures I could get of the splitting.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

thos 6x6's are fine but what the attachment detail to the deck beams? One of those pictures doesnt look right.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, what is attaching the 6x6 posts to the deck ?

Best method is cutting them, so that the joist are sitting on the post (not my deck)


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

So many questions....... Extend the downspout roof water away from the buried posts so you don't get frost heave, posts shouldn't be buried, the doubler has a one foot piece on the end for strength? Did someone else build this? If you give more pictures from 6' away, we can help make your deck safer. Does the deck have the solid blocking required between joists over all bearing points that is missing in Dave's picture? Did you use surface pier blocks as seen under the shims in the picture? The splitting is normal, though the post bottoms may be in water. 


Be safe, Gary


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are some additional pictures of my deck's substructure. It is a two level deck as you can see, so some of the understructure appears a bit odd.


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

A few more pictures . . .


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually metal brackets are used to attach joist to the beams
Are the posts on cement piers for support, not just sitting on the ground ?


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

The posts are buried four feet into the ground with concrete. The post holes are 18" diameter (4 feet deep) - so there is a lot of concrete in each post hole.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

this doesn't look right to me. 
Isn't there a building inspection done in your area?
those things are just hanging in mid air?


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

holy crap did that pass an inspection? if so that inspector should be fired. Those support posts are toe nailed into the 2x support beams when they should be notched and lab bolted. Those supports are done completely wrong


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I would not trust the way that is supported
Especially that "corner" joist hanging from a 1x


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ummmmmm....

wow.......

DM


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

As noted by others, the splits in the posts are the least of your problems. This is at best a strangely designed and constructed deck. The framing design is poor at best, there are numerous inadequate connection details, nails are missing from connectors etc. You really need to bring in someone who knows proper deck construction procedure to fix the problems before your deck falls over.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

jweiner said:


> The posts are buried four feet into the ground with concrete. The post holes are 18" diameter (4 feet deep) - so there is a lot of concrete in each post hole.


Typically the posts should be connected with a metal bracket on top of the footing so the post is not inside the footing. See the attached photo link.


http://www.nachi.org/images09/post-base-connection.jpg


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you have any pics of how the deck is secured to the house ?
Ledger board thru bolted ?

Danger is if not secure to the house, & given the lack of metal brackets from beams to joists the whole thing could pull away from the house & collapse


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Also, why do none of the trim boards meet? the guy who built this deck did a weird job doing all the trim.

IMHO I think you should have another contractor look at this deck because it needs to be fixed. If you paid a lot of money to have this built you dont want anything to happen to it.


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

The ledger board is 2x10 and is attached to the house with carriage bolts in each box sill. The ledger board was installed by the builder when the house was built and I know this was done properly. What can be done to help strengthen the deck at this point?


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

jweiner said:


> The ledger board is 2x10 and is attached to the house with carriage bolts in each box sill. The ledger board was installed by the builder when the house was built and I know this was done properly. What can be done to help strengthen the deck at this point?


Support the deck pull out the posts, attach the proper brackets, notch the posts like shown above, and carriage bolt the posts through the beam into post.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Posts are buried...so I doubt that is going to happen
You need metal brackets attaching the beams to the posts, & joists to the beams
In some cases the support may need to be replaced/resupported

You really need someone one-site to look at this IMO
Too much going on to see it all


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Posts are buried...so I doubt that is going to happen
> You need metal brackets attaching the beams to the posts, & joists to the beams
> In some cases the support may need to be replaced/resupported
> 
> ...


Problem with the brackets is that the post is not sitting directly under the support beam so its offset so that wont work. If the guy who built you house built that deck I would call him back in to look at it. If he refuses find out what the code is in your area and if it doesnt meet code he has to fix it unless its beyond the statue of limitations in your state. Looks like a newer house so you should be within your rights to have him back to fix it. 

The law at least in NH and MA is that if the contractor builds something that doesnt meet code or standard construction methods you have 7 years to make a claim to them (ie statue of limitation is 7 years)


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

All the joists are in joist hangers at the ledger board, but the joist are not in hangers at the perimeter of the deck (where the rail is). Should there be joist hangers there too? I will get some heavy duty L-brackets to take care of some of the problems and will have an expert take a look at it in the spring.


----------

